# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  НОВОЕ универсальное!!! Волна позитива!!!

## Уралочка

*Игровой блок "Волна позитива."*

Фанаты не фанатеют? БУДУТ!!!

Хотите узнать как из простого гостя сделать звезду вселенского масштаба 
от выступления которой на празднике поклонники будут пищать, падать в обморок и офигевать от восторга? 

Я ЗНАЮ КАК это устроить!!! Рецепт внутри нового блока!

*В комплект входит текстовый файл,музыкальное оформление, ВИДЕО.*

Продолжительность игрового блока 10 минут.

*Стоимость комплекта 1000р* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## sokolixa

Странно, что здесь никто до сих пор не отписался  :Blink: . Классная, изящная штучка, украшающая (у меня) первое застолье, будоражащая гостей, и дающая всем присутствующим понять, что ничего плохого на празднике с ними (гостями) не случится - один сплошной позитиииффф!!!!)))

----------


## леди диана

Действительно,нет отзывов. А ведь штучка классная! Я ее и на корпоративах,и на юбилеях и,на свадьбах использовала и буду это делать! Девочки довольны,что могут проявить себя,мужчины-фанаты фанатеют))),зал пищит от восторга!!!

----------

Уралочка (19.01.2016)

----------

